# Review: Gengetsu 240mm Gyuto SS



## mise_en_place (Apr 25, 2017)

I've had this knife for a little while (about 2 months) and I'm a big fan. 

When I need a tight brunoise this is what I reach for. Excellent cutter and very thin behind the edge. Does not give me any real issues with things like cabbage and rarely cracks carrots. Lately, I've been using cleavers more than my gyutos, but this knife has me ignoring my chukabocho a lot more than usual.

Edge retention seems pretty good, but I can't really comment on that too much, as it hasn't really seen all that much usage. Reactivity is extremely low on "dry" foods like carrots, celery, cabbage, but patinas rather quickly on wet things like onions (if cutting a lot into small pieces) and tomatoes. 

Fit and finish is phenomenal. Before I got this knife, I definitely preferred 270s, so getting used to the length took a little bit. At first, a lot of items were getting jammed up on my finger that was pinching the blade. A slight adjustment in grip as well as getting more accustomed to a shorter knife with a crazy flat profile on the back end has resolved that issue for the most part. 

Pros: 
- Excellent geometry that makes it a pleasure to use as it flies through food
- Edge retention seemingly quite good
- Comfortable and attractive w/ low reactivity

Cons: 
- Does not excel at cutting cold, cooked proteins w/ a lot of fat/collagen like bacon and cold beef short ribs (not at all surprising, really)
- Does not come in 270mm length (Get your **** together, Jon :biggrin: )

Let me know if you have any more questions. I have also made a video of me cutting some stuff so people can see the knife in action. 

[video]https://youtu.be/zC8ePGrwRZM[/video]

EDIT: I tried to embed, and I definitely did it the other day, but couldn't quite figure it out. If someone wouldn't mind doing that, it would be appreciated.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice review & excellent vid! Thx for doing this!


----------



## daveb (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice write-up. I've had mine a couple years and they're still favorites. Especially like the 270s, Gyuto and Suji. :angel2: (Sorry MB - the devil made me do it)


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 25, 2017)

Damn it ... you had to remind me about that f'n Suji! Probably have a petty or two as well ... I asked Jon about "other" profiles/blade types and he just laughed at me ...


----------



## JBroida (Apr 26, 2017)

I wish I could do more, but you wouldn't believe how hard it was to even get these gyutos back in stock


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 27, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> Let me know if you have any more questions. I have also made a video of me cutting some stuff so people can see the knife in action.
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/zC8ePGrwRZM[/video]
> 
> EDIT: I tried to embed, and I definitely did it the other day, but couldn't quite figure it out. If someone wouldn't mind doing that, it would be appreciated.



[video=youtube;zC8ePGrwRZM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC8ePGrwRZM&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Thanks for the review, I'm looking forward to the passaround discussed in the other thread if it comes to fruition


----------



## mise_en_place (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks for embedding. 

By the way, that Matty Matheson quote is awesome. He definitely has a decent little collection of knives from what I've seen. The only one I can specifically remember seeing him use is the Z Kramer in 52100.


----------



## dank1176 (Mar 11, 2018)

mise_en_place said:


> I've had this knife for a little while (about 2 months) and I'm a big fan.
> 
> When I need a tight brunoise this is what I reach for. Excellent cutter and very thin behind the edge. Does not give me any real issues with things like cabbage and rarely cracks carrots. Lately, I've been using cleavers more than my gyutos, but this knife has me ignoring my chukabocho a lot more than usual.
> 
> ...


Thanks for uploading.


----------

